# [SERVEUR] lire les logs d'un serveur (partiellement résolu)

## 22decembre

Je cherche un moyen confortable et pas trop austère (comment dire "je cherche à échapper à la ligne de commande" ?) pour lire les logs de mon serveur.

J'ai essayé phplogcon, trouvé trop moche et mal fichu. phpsyslogng n'est pas mal, mais envoyer les logs dans mysql, c'est pas simple, d'autre part, on a pas les journaux de tous les programmes ne passant pas par syslog.

S'il faut une db et un httpd, c'est déjà monté, donc c'est ok ! Mais ça peut être autre chose !

Une idée ?

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

De mon coté, j'utilise simplement less, bien que ce ne soit pas ce que tu cherches.  :Smile: 

----------

## sead

Salut j'ai découvert hier, un outil, que je n'ai pas encore testé qui s'appelle logcheck et qui fournit un binaire logtail. Je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut car comme dit précedemment je n'ai pas testé mais parait-il que c'est pas mal!

----------

## 22decembre

effectivement, c'est pas du tout ce que je recherche... Mais j'ai découvert un truc utile grace à toi !

C'est paradoxalement un des trucs chiant de linux : la profusion d'outils disponibles et comment savoir celui qui pourrait nous être utile ?

----------

## xaviermiller

[ma_vie]Le mieux est d'apprendre les bases de UNIX avec un bon bouquin décrivant l'administration système, "UNIX Unleashed" par exemple. Ensuite, voir quel outil en console a besoin d'être remplacé par quelque chose de plus convivial. C'est plus facile de chercher quand on sait ce qu'on veut trouver  :Smile: [/ma_vie]

----------

## 22decembre

L'outil en console est très bien et n'a pas "besoin" d'être remplacé... Il est juste "raide et spartiate"... Honnêtement, tu préfère ta chambre avec la moquette, le tapis, les draps frais, la couette, la couverture... Ou une cellule monastique à l’esthétique sauvagement dépouillée ?

Maintenant, pour le reste de ta réponse, je la trouve assez juste, mais je n'irai pas plus loin, car ce serait planter une graine de Troll dans un terreau fertile...

----------

## 22decembre

J'ai partiellement résolu le problème en exportant en nfs les logs et en les ajoutant au lecteur de logs de kde...

Même si un utilitaire conçu pour ça, un logiciel ou autre chose serait mieux. Les logs sont apparement assez lourds et on craint le crash software quand même !

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pour des logs plus légers, j'utilise logrotate, qui les archive périodiquement.

----------

## 22decembre

j'utilise logrotate aussi, même si je me soupçonne moi-même de l'avoir mal configuré...

----------

## xaviermiller

Tous les logs ne sont pas gérés automatiquement par logrotate (emerge.log est un exemple). A toi d'ajouter la référence dans /etc/logrotate.d  :Wink: 

----------

## sylvain_

KSystemLog ?

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Moi j'utilise Splunk couplé à un server syslog-ng, super outil. La version opensource est limitée à 500mb/jour.

Cela dépend de ton utilisation. Moi c'est au boulot pour centraliser mes logs.

----------

## 22decembre

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tous les logs ne sont pas gérés automatiquement par logrotate (emerge.log est un exemple). A toi d'ajouter la référence dans /etc/logrotate.d 

 

Oui oui, je sais bien... mais je maîtrise mal le truc ! Et ça me prends le chou de me jeter dedans... Un jour ou l'autre, je le ferais !

 *sylvain_ wrote:*   

> KSystemLog ?

 

Oui, justement ! Je partage les logs du serveurs via nfs et les lis dans ksystemlog.

----------

